# Canon 60D how do I turn off Red light



## jakobshooster

So on the side of my Canon 60D there is a little red light that flashes. How do I turn it off?


----------



## Overread

Is this on the back of the camera? If so it sounds like its the activity notification light and I'm not aware that you can turn it off at all. It's there to tell you that the camera is reading/writing to the memory card inside and as such warns you that whilst its blinking you should not turn the camera off nor open up the card door (because at that point you might interrupt the process and cause corruption of the data on the card).


----------



## bratkinson

According to my 60D manual, the little light you refer to is most likely the "Access Lamp". Per page 33: "When the access lamp is lit or blinking, it indicates that the images are being written to or read by the card, being erased, or the data is being transferred." 

I suspect this would most likely happen due to a slow memory card (less than class 10) when shooting RAW + Large JPG as I do, or, by extended noise-reduction processing for long exposures.  I don't shoot video, but it might be lit while shooting video for the same reason.


----------



## Derrel

A small piece of black gaffer's tape would be my typical response. I have place a piece on my car's instrument panel,so that ANNOYING blue high-beam indicator isn't such a PITA at night.


----------

